# Advice needed on grinders



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Heelo,

As per my other post in roasters, will be getting my roaster next week, need to pick up a grinder, all very new to this so not really sure what i should go for....

I will need to buy something at the weekend, now this one will need to be below £50, its only going to be for a month or two till i can splash out on a better one, was thinking about £100-£150 for my next one.

Any tips would be great?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

You need to be looking at about £250 for a decent grinder really.

What will you be grinding for?

Espresso or brewed coffee?

If you don't want to spend much, get a Hario Slim hand grinder or a Porlex hand-grinder.

Essentially the same grinder, but there's some dissent as to which has the better (read most stable) burr carrier.

The Hario isn't fantastically stable at a coarser grind. Weird since it is supposed to be part of the V60 pour-over range.....

Works pretty well for pourover though, I guess.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

In that price range you are looking at a hand grinder, you may struggle to find one in a local shop unless you can get to Bella Barista or CoffeeHit.

Porlex is the most popular and respected

Hario is also a well known brand, but from my reading is not considered as good for espresso as the porlex.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What are these MC2's like i have been reading about?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> What are these MC2's like i have been reading about?


Serviceable but worth skipping if you can afford.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Save your £50, wait , put it towards a decent grinder in the. 200-250 bracket, beyond a hand grinder there isn't anything to be had for £50 capable of a true espresso grind . Mc2 are good value entry grinders , but only at a second hand prices ( £80-100 ) they are loud also . They come up pretty frequently on easy and here as people tend to move on quite quickly from them onto other small counter too grinder ( mignion , mini mazzer or the larger second hand mazzer SJ )


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Cheers for the advice peeps.

How about this to start with for a couple of months till i can get a few quid together?

http://www.tiamostore.co.uk/tiamo-hand-brewing-starter-kit-20-p.asp

Im not really into espresso so not fussed about getting that fine...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ive never come across that website or kit before. Anyone else?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Me neither. Looks a good alternative to more expensive pour over kit!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Came across Tiamo when looking for a pour over kettle. Their kit is much cheaper than Hario which is a plus.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

If you can stretch to it (and can stand the colour!) this is a good choice for brewed coffee:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/10903-565UK-Bistro-Electric-Coffee-Grinder/dp/B00525XKPU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1390563638&sr=8-2&keywords=bodum+bistro+grinder

They do other colours, but at a higher price. I have one, and a Porlex tall, and the Bodum is in a completely different (better) league with regards to grind consistency. It gets pretty good reviews in the US for brewed coffee too. I can't see any particular need to upgrade unless I start grinding for espresso (where it's supposed to be merely OK).


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ahh yes did spot that on the web the other day, i look the look of it, in fact used to have some Bodum cups and french press some years ago...


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

gcogger said:


> If you can stretch to it (and can stand the colour!) this is a good choice for brewed coffee:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/10903-565UK-Bistro-Electric-Coffee-Grinder/dp/B00525XKPU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1390563638&sr=8-2&keywords=bodum+bistro+grinder
> 
> They do other colours, but at a higher price. I have one, and a Porlex tall, and the Bodum is in a completely different (better) league with regards to grind consistency. It gets pretty good reviews in the US for brewed coffee too. I can't see any particular need to upgrade unless I start grinding for espresso (where it's supposed to be merely OK).


I have one of these for use with my Aeropress and filter. It's actually a nice little grinder - I've been using mine for about 2 years now and it's never once showed any sign of slowing down. As with all these things, it won't grind fine enough for espresso (although it's finest is OK if you're using a pressurised portafilter).

Best thing about mine? It's in black...


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

EarwaxUK said:


> I have one of these for use with my Aeropress and filter. It's actually a nice little grinder - I've been using mine for about 2 years now and it's never once showed any sign of slowing down. As with all these things, it won't grind fine enough for espresso (although it's finest is OK if you're using a pressurised portafilter).
> 
> Best thing about mine? It's in black...


Mine is too


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bit if a swizz how they bump the price up for different colours, and not by a couple of quid either!


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah, it's a bit much. Prices seem to be going up all the time anyway, I paid £50 for mine 2 years ago


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

Tiamo is pretty good, kinda clone-like Hario kit. I have used the hand grinders and they're fine. No good for espresso tho but you don't want that it seems. I also used the poor-over jugs when I owed a shop. Really nice. However, if price is not much difference between Porlex, Hario and Tiamo tho I'd tend to go for one of the first two simply because re-sale will be a tad better #snobvalue when you come to buy better. Worth noting the hand grinders are a a bit of hard work after the first cups worth ... not for use with a large family gathering for example 

Dave


----------

